# first rc paint job.



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

well this is my first paint job. not bad for my first time using liquid mask and xxxmain glue for my pic. works great give me your thoughts. stock vxl before and new paintd body


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

VERY NICE!!! 
Mask and decals have changed everything


----------



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you. wow all them views and only 1 post. guess people don't like the pot leaf. i don't even smoke pot but love the kottonmouth kings. this is goin to be the shelf body. more to come. working on a bandit body that will be my basher body on the rustler.


----------



## tyler350 (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks good for a first!  i like it


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

++++++++++1000


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 9, 2001)

nice looking!


----------



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you. i got a buggy body for the rustler and have it paint i will post pics soon.


----------



## pimpdcontour (Apr 23, 2010)

buggy with out the wing was a rustler vxl. waitin on my bandit front rims a tires to come in.


----------

